# What to do with leftover roasted chicken



## peeper76 (Sep 27, 2010)

Roasted a whole chicken last night for supper, and am wondering what I can make with the left overs.  It was a large chicken.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 27, 2010)

Chicken salad
Chicken Tacos
Chicken & Rice
Chicken Burritos
Chicken Soup/Stew
Chicken & Dumplings
Sweet & Sour Chicken
Chicken Noodle Casserole


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 27, 2010)

I made chicken pot pie with my leftovers on Saturday and topped it with some biscuits.


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 27, 2010)

Try this recipe out.

.40


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 27, 2010)

Chicken Salad or sandwiches are my favorite use of leftovers.

Mom used to make a cherry sauce with a can of bing cherries, drained and some chili sauce and reheat the pieces of roast chicken in it. No one ever knew they were getting leftovers.


----------



## SarahBlue (Sep 27, 2010)

Roast chicken makes the best chicken stock! Don't throw the carcass away!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 27, 2010)

Heat in some bbq sauce, spread on fresh bread and you have a wonderful hot chicken sandwich!

Actually the uses of roast chicken are endless!


----------



## Mel C (Sep 30, 2010)

Remove all the spare meat
Use the bones with some celery, onion, carrot, salt, pepper to make stock

Use to meat and/or stock to make together with some additions:
soup
curry
pie
casserole
pasties

the possibilities are endless!


----------



## merstar (Sep 30, 2010)

Chicken Fajitas, Chicken Caesar Salad, Chicken Enchiladas... 

CHICKEN, BACON, AND BLUE CHEESE SANDWICHES
Chicken, Bacon, and Blue-Cheese Sandwiches Recipe - MyRecipes.com

SOUTHWESTERN CHICKEN PANINI WITH CILANTRO PESTO AND CHIPOTLE  MAYONNAISE
Southwestern Chicken Panini with Cilantro Pesto and Chipotle Mayonnaise


----------



## Moon Flower (Oct 1, 2010)

Chicken fricasee. With risotto rice its very nice.


----------



## missM (Oct 1, 2010)

Here is one of my favourite recipes for leftover roast chook.

Remove any skin from the meat and chop flesh into bit sized pcs.
*3 **nectarines deseeded and cut into bite size 
1cup of spring onions chopped
1/2 cup walnuts, pecans or unsalted cashews roughly chopped.
Mix all of above in a salad bowl
Add your favourite mayo and toss gently  - the amount of mayo depends on your preference....I douse mine liberally.
The mix of flavours work very well.
*Number of fruits depends on how much chicken you're using
**Fresh peaches work well also, but should be peeled.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 1, 2010)

I roasted a small chicken last night and will probably make a quesadilla with the remains.


----------



## chefmagnum (Oct 1, 2010)

Easy as pie. Chicken pot pie. One of my favorite comfort foods


----------



## Linux (Oct 1, 2010)

Previously roasted chicken tastes lovely when turned into India food served with basmati


----------



## Cynthia B (Oct 9, 2010)

*Pennsylvanie Dutch Pot Pie*

Chicken pot pie is a great meal for leftover chicken. My husband grew up in Harrisburg, PA and loves Slippery Pot Pie (aka PA Dutch or Bott Boi). This dish has fresh egg noodles instead of crust - so yummy. I grew up with the flaky crust version but now love Pennsylvania Dutch pot pie. Here is a recipe for anybody interested:


----------



## Claire (Oct 10, 2010)

What NOT to do with it.  As a household of two, roasting a chicken (or buying one at the grocery store) .... well, the point IS the leftovers.  If all else fails (i.e., we get unexpected invitations to eat out or something), I pile the entire carcase, an onion, carrot, celery, thyme, sage into a pot, cover it with water, simmer, drain, freeze for soup use later.


----------

